# Coming 15 augest - ASD Coin



## mtwiscool (Aug 4, 2014)

​cryptocurrency for the autistic community​ ​Total coins: 64 Million​Based on Bitcoin source code​ ​The idea of the coin:​To help people with autism learn things like money skills and to promote autism to the public.​ ​Any questions?​


----------



## SkylarM (Aug 4, 2014)

Wat


----------



## MartinD (Aug 4, 2014)

*NO.*​


----------



## MannDude (Aug 4, 2014)

This was posted at BitcoinTalk too: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=724181.new

While autism is no laughing matter, I don't think cryptocurrency is the best means for developing money skills. A game of monolopy? Perhaps. Or just... regular math.

"You buy a loaf of bread for $1.46, lunch meat for $2.84 and some sliced cheese for $2.13. Add a 7% sales-tax and figure out how much change you get back if you pay the cashier with a $20 bill"

That's learning money skills.

Or balancing a checkbook, or making up a budget to get through the month on a fixed income, etc.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 4, 2014)

30% of people that buy sliced cheese don't actually use it, so it's okay if the math doesn't make sense.


----------



## raj (Aug 4, 2014)

Also posted at wrongplanet.net and hackforums.net.  Typical mtwiscool shotgun broadcast ....


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 4, 2014)

MannDude said:


> "You buy a loaf of bread for $1.46, lunch meat for $2.84 and some sliced cheese for $2.13. Add a 7% sales-tax and figure out how much change you get back if you pay the cashier with a $20 bill"


20-1.07*(1.46+2.84+2.13) = $13.12 in change. (or, 1 ten-dollar bill, 3 one-dollar bills, a dime, and two pennies)

Seriously, though, why was this thread reopened? We all know this is a terrible - not to mention vaguely insulting - idea. Let's leave it at that.


----------



## NilsX1337 (Aug 4, 2014)

PayPal.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 4, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> Seriously, though, why was this thread reopened? We all know this is a terrible - not to mention vaguely insulting - idea. Let's leave it at that.


Well, I didn't realize it was closed when I responded to it. Then I saw it was closed previously.

The options I was faced with was either re-open the thread since I had responded to it (admins/mods can respond to closed threads), keep it closed and make my response the last/final response, or just remove my last response since it prompted discussion.

My bad. I'm sure Martin will be asking the same question since he originally locked it.


----------



## kcaj (Aug 4, 2014)

I think this kid has dreamed up a product and the cause has come along after.


----------



## MartinD (Aug 4, 2014)

Consider yourself bitchslapped!


Locked! Again!


----------

